# Tutorial: Leuchtender Button (Photoimpact)



## mondspeer (24. November 2007)

Name: *Leuchtender Button*
Beschreibung: Wie wird ein Bild geschärft
Schwierigkeit: ** (leicht, wenn man das Pfad-Werkzeug kennt).
Grafikprogramm: Photoimact 10
Author: Mondspeer
Copyright: Mondspeer
__________________

Heute ist das Ziel, einen leuchtenden Button zu erstellen. 

Das geht relativ einfach. Alle Teile basieren auf der gleichen eliptischen Grundform.

1. Erstellt mit dem Pfadwerkzeug eine Elipse, verleiht ihm einen Farbverlauf von einem mittleren zu einem dunklen Rot. (siehe Bild)







2. Verdoppelt Eure Elipse. Das wird der hellere Teil des Buttons. Bei diesem Objekt  verkleinert Ihr zunächst die Höhe ein wenig und gebt dem oberen Rand mit der "Perspektivischen Verformung" eine schmalere Kontur (4 + 5).






Dann gebt Ihr einen helleren Farbverlauf (die hellere Farbe wird jetzt der untere Farbton und oben kommt ein deutlich helleres Rot hin). Dann verleiht Ihr dem Objekt einen Schatten (umlaufend) und mit der Transparenz "0". Schattengröße 100 und Vignette ungefähr 16, abhängig von der Größe des Buttons. Das wird die "Leuchtkraft" des Buttons. Die Farbe des "Schattens" sollte dementsprechend genau der helleren Farbe aus dem Farbverlauf entsprechen. 

3. Jetzt verdoppelt Ihr das erste Objekt erneut. Gebt ihm eine weiße Farbe und macht es wie den "leuchtenden Teil" zuerste in der Höhe kleiner und dann verformt Ihr die obere Rundung mit der Perspektiven-Einstellung des Verform-Werkzeuges. (Siehe Bild)






Die Reflexion ist noch zu stark, deshalb wendet Ihr die Funktion "Ausblenden" (9) aus dem Farbmenü (8) an. Farbverlauf von oben nach unten (10) und von weiß nach schwarz (11).


----------



## mondspeer (24. November 2007)

*Tutorial: Leuchtender Button (Photoimpact) - Fortsetzung*

4. Jetzt verdoppelt Ihr das erste Objekt noch ein letztes Mal für die Einfassung des Knopfes. Größe bleibt dieses Mal, obwohl Ihr ihn etwas schmaler machen könnt, wenn Ihr wollt. Farbverlauf von mittlerem Grau nach Dunkelgrau. 






Fertig ist Euer Knopf. Ihr könnt Euch die ufo-Datei herunter laden  und selbst damit experimentieren. Viel Spaß damit. 






Wenn es noch Fragen gibt, beantworte ich sie gerne.

Gruß,
Mondspeer


----------

